# what to do



## orlgheenoer

Well it might be a good idea to kick things of with a trip to the west coast.

what do yall wanna do?


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

If we have the money and don't have to work, I'm sure me and Garry would go! ;D


----------



## Guest

I voted - YES


----------



## tom_in_orl

The only thing that might hold me back is weather.


----------



## COBRA

Where abouts yous talking about?


----------



## orlgheenoer

HOMOsASSa


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

sophie just remember the pinky swear!


----------



## Garry

Lets not go there guys.......


----------



## Big_Fish

> The only thing that might hold me back is weather.


Whether or not to go?


----------



## Guest

U guys are killing me! I'm going to the gulf of mexico after christmas for grouper fishing! On my gheenoe about 10 to 12 miles out! The gags is hanging around the rocks about 10 to 15 miles out, it's better than 60 to 100 miles out in the summer! So I'm going fishing! Bad weather or not!


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

thats it an miles out ! i did that in the inboardgheenoe 30 mile out! ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

> sophie just remember the pinky swear!


I don't remeber ever "pinky swear"ing Rob!! :


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

;D


----------



## orlgheenoer

So it looks like we are CRASHING, 

LETS DO THIS THING......


who is going?


----------



## Guest

> So it looks like we are CRASHING,
> 
> LETS DO THIS THING......
> 
> 
> who is going?


 :-/ :-/  Have to figure out what you guys are going to bash.  : : Maybe you could try to hit the moving target. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

check out the gulf coast for more details!


----------



## Ron_W.

Homasassa is an indian word that means bring a spare prop. [smiley=shocked.gif]


----------

